
The Danger of Working with Machines Nonstop - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/11/07/the-danger-of-working-with-machines-nonstop/
======
petercooper
I'm learning this the hard way as my daughter was born just a few weeks ago.
Even the happiest baby is as hard to manage as the grumpiest server ;-)

~~~
messel
enum BabyStatus { sleeping, crying, hungry, smelly }; if (BabyStatus) {
exit(-1); }

------
jsean
"We come to expect ourselves and others to behave robotically"

Very well put. In all honesty I myself do exactly that from time to time.

~~~
sketerpot
I was thinking this way long before I touched a computer. Are you sure you're
not just _naturally_ weird in the head? (No offense intended, of course. I
_like_ it when people behave in a way that makes sense.)

------
dualogy
Arguably, "non-stop" is "dangerous" regardless of what it is you're doing non-
stop...

~~~
messel
I dig my nonstop living :). Non stop cell division, breathing are ok too as
long as their rates are in the green zone.

It was an extreme choice of words though. Over exaggeration of a way of
perceiving stuff.

